# Dell Dimension 2400 Video Driver Issue



## Discount_Laptops (Apr 1, 2007)

Product Model: Dimension 2400 
Service Tag: 9BWV351 

I'm having trouble figuring out which driver to use, the Dell support site lists 4 different possible drivers. I've tried 3 of them, 2 of them worked for a while, then video goes into a horrible mode and/or I get a device driver error message. I can leave it in default 640 mode and it works fine. Can anyone tell me which driver to use, and exactly how to install it?

I tried posting on Dell Support, they deleted my post because I listed the service tag.


----------



## Arctic2032 (Mar 31, 2007)

Try the one that you haven't tried yet


----------



## Discount_Laptops (Apr 1, 2007)

Every time I try one, I end up reloading the OS, I was hoping someone knew how to get and install the correct driver.


----------



## Arctic2032 (Mar 31, 2007)

what exactly is the video card


----------



## Discount_Laptops (Apr 1, 2007)

I wish I knew exactly which device it is, neither Windows or the Dell support site can tell me.


----------



## Discount_Laptops (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are the possibilities from Dell support:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...M_PNT_P4_CEL_2400&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## Arctic2032 (Mar 31, 2007)

go to start, right click on my computer, go to properties, hardware, device manager, display adapters


----------



## Discount_Laptops (Apr 1, 2007)

Comes up under Other Devices with a yellow question mark because Windows can't identify it.


----------



## Arctic2032 (Mar 31, 2007)

right click on that and click on update driver, than follow what it says


----------



## Discount_Laptops (Apr 1, 2007)

Still have to know which driver to update it with, it will let me pick the wrong one, tried that already.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Discount_Laptops said:


> I wish I knew exactly which device it is, neither Windows or the Dell support site can tell me.


windows help is worthless in this case.

the different drivers have an application for more than one machine, your tag is uniqe and they should be able to make a best guess as to which one is correct.

1 of what was listed should work.

some of the tech folks are better than others.

when i did this dance on a dell desktop i had to dl chipset, video, sound and ethernet drivers to get everything working. chipset installed 1st. see below.

i downloaded the drivers on another computer and drug them to a usb stick.

inserting the usb stick in the desktop, opening/clicking on the driver started the install and just follow the prompts.


----------



## Discount_Laptops (Apr 1, 2007)

Resolved! At least I hope

Tried to do update driver, and checked the internet option on the first page.

Well, that identified the driver as the first one 82945.

It loaded that one, which immediately crashed the machine with a blue screen.

So I restarted in last know config, then went back to support.dell.com and downloaded and installed that same driver. So far it's working.

This is the biggest PIA Dell I've worked on.


----------



## gghartman (Aug 4, 2004)

use the driver cd that should have come with the machine. it will scan the machine and point to the graphics driver for that machine.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

dell hasn't put drivers on the cd for a long time that's why the choice of 4.

the ob video could be dying.


----------



## gghartman (Aug 4, 2004)

bearone2

gotta tell you that your wrong about dell not making a driver cd. i am a dell reseller and i always get a driver cd and have been for years. use to be called the resource cd but now its a pretty blue cd along with the diagnostics. laptops as well as desktops. 

at one time they tried forcing people to create their own when they got the machine but that didnt fly to well then they tried charging 10.00 for the cd's and that didnt work to well now they just include them. this includes the xp cd, drivers and diagnosics, sonic cd, dvd cd.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

wonderful, we've got a dimension 3k and an inspiration laptop, both xp/sp2 and calling dell ts, wondering why, they advised no resource cd but the service tag got me into the right area.

being a dell reseller probably opens doors most folks can't open.


----------



## gghartman (Aug 4, 2004)

bearone2

for the most part being a reseller gives me better prices and the ability to talk to an english speaking human being one without an accent that you cant understand. what most people dont do when calling dell and placing an order is asking about recovery cd's. all makers that i know of have for the most part stopped making recovery cd's like they used to. they are now putting a recovery partition on machines and also in the program group you can create you own recovery cd's. i have had problems doing that on both cdr and dvds plus if you lose you hard drive fat lot of good the recovery partition will do you on a new hard drive. i'm a big fan of cd's and having one for everything you have on your machine just in case murphy bites your butt.

if you need the cd's for your machines let me know and i can mail them to you. you have i believe a 2400 desktop but i dont know what model the inspiron is. i usually make copies of any new driver and diag cd when they come out. clients have a tendency to misplace or totally lose them so i make sure i have them just in case.

ive been in the computer world for over 26 years so in a lot of cases i have learned the hard way.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

the 2 times i've had to restore both the laptop and desktop mentioned, i removed all partitions(includiing recovery), created 1, quick ntfs format, install os + apps, loaded chipset, video,nic and sound from a usb stick.

thanks for the offer but the usb stick is really easy,


----------

